# Game Thread: Monday Jan. 22 vs. Bulls



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (20-20) - Chicago Bulls (23-18)*

*Time*: 7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Mike Dunleavy | Danny Granger | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Troy Murphy | Marquis Daniels | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 *- Sprained Shoulder*

 *- Strained Groin*

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.3
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.4
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.4
*Steals *- Jamaal Tinsley 1.63 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.06
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 69
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 82.6
*3PT%* - Danny Granger 38.7










*Probable Starting Lineup*
    
*Kirk Hinrich | Ben Gordon | Luol Deng | PJ Brown | Ben Wallace*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Tyrus Thomas | Andres Nocioni | Chris Duhon*

*Injuries*



*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Ben Gordon 21
*Rebounds* - Ben Wallace 10.1
*Assists *- Kirk Hinrich 6.2
*Steals *- Ben Wallace 1.64
*Blocks* - Ben Wallace 2.1
*FG% * - Michael Sweetney 51.3
*FT%* - Ben Gordon 87.6
*3PT%* - Andres Nocioni 39.1



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 10-7
Road: 10-13
Overall: 20-20 (4th in Central, 7th in East, 15th in NBA)

Chicago Bulls
Home: 17-6
Road: 6-12
Overall: 23-18 (3rd in Central, 5th in East, 10th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 22.5 ppg in last 2 games*








*- 21.75 ppg in last 4 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jermaine O'Neal vs. PJ Brown

Games vs. Bulls this year:

Bulls 89 Pacers 80

Bulls 106 Pacers 91

Average Score:

Bulls- 97.5
Pacers- 85.5

Prediction:

Pacers 97
Bulls 94


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 95
Bulls 90


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

93-90 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

103 - 93


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 100...Bulls 90...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 97
Bulls 92


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Murphy and O'Neal are going to have their hands full tonight. But someone needs to contain Ben Gordan or this will be a really long night. I still think our key players- JO, Granger, Dunleavy and Murphy all have big games, Murph 15 boards and Dunleavy over 20 points, losing streak ends!

Pacers 101
Bulls 93


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Murphy and Dunleavy get the start.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> Murphy and Dunleavy get the start.


Armstrong too? What's up with Jamaal?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Haha, Jermaine called for a travel.

11-10 Pacers lead. Deng is already killing us.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Armstrong too? What's up with Jamaal?


I don't know, I forgot to watch the pregame and missed the tip.

EDIT- Just heard Tinsley is out with a back injury. Uh-oh.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> EDIT- Just heard Tinsley is out with a back injury. Uh-oh.


:thumbdown:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Haha, Pacers were going to call a timeout but Hinrich pushes Armstrong out of bounds before he could and gets called for a foul.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Daniels is playing pretty good again


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

38-33 Pacers lead with 6:20 left in the second.

Daniels is playing really good, again.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pretty good first half, high score from us so far.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah, good first half.

60-43. We got pretty hot there at the end.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, great save by Dunleavy there. He traveled but it was still great hustle.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn, Bulls are coming back....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

its a little too close for me.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Hinrich fouled out. 

Pacers lead 94-85 with a little over a minute thirty to play.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Gordon nails a 3 and Oneal fouls him...since when is he a veteran? Gordon misses shot Nocioni rebounds passes to Gordon..gordon air balls oneal recovers. That should do it..Armstrong fantastic game...who needs tins baby?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

stupid stupid o'neal.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

96-88 Pacers..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

this game is far from secured.. Ben Gordon can score at will so we HAVE to hit the FTs


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

big free throws here from armstrong...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

A little scary...but we got it done. PACERS WIN PACERS WIN PACERS WIN! Pacers and Raptors win in the same day? You gotta be kidding me! Box Man you just edged me out in guess the score bro.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Armstrong is this games undisputed MVP for us but we played pathetic in the 2nd half.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> Armstrong is this games undisputed MVP for us but we played pathetic in the 2nd half.



Armstrong looked 10 years younger.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Box Man said:


> EDIT- Just heard Tinsley is out with a back injury. Uh-oh.


And knee, and sinus infection. Apparently he tried to play, but the trainers wouldn't let him.

Anyway, awesome game. I watched most of it, but couldn't comment due to a random dizziness for 5 hours. Mike Dunleavy is awesome.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Finaly we ended the losing streak, 2nd half was bad but it's still a win!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Box Man you just edged me out in guess the score bro.


:clap:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Box Man said:


> :clap:


Yeah, but there's only one who can be the best


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And knee, and sinus infection. Apparently he tried to play, but the trainers wouldn't let him.


Good call. He is an absolute liability on the court. Orien Greene needs to learn to shoot free throws - other than that I'm not concerned about our PG situation as long as Tinsley DOESN'T play.
Anyways good game, but when the bulls switched to zone defense we were in trouble. They were banging up on O'Neal like crazy and we couldnt connect. Thank goodness we won though:cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 98-91 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 4
Box Man- 4
Knick_Killer31- 6
Auggie- 7 (I know you meant the Pacers to win, but try to specify next time)
Pacerholic- 3
Pacersthebest- 2
MillerTime- 5

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Auggie said:


> Good call. He is an absolute liability on the court.


He probably hasn't been as effective lately because of his injuries. Armstrong's not going to be able to play 30+ minutes per night if Tinsley's out, so we do need him to play. Dunleavy and Daniels don't cut it.



> Orien Greene needs to learn to shoot free throws - other than that I'm not concerned about our PG situation as long as Tinsley DOESN'T play.


He's really not that good of a ball handler, but better him than Dunleavy. He made a nice pass to Dunleavy in the game once, though, and showed some nice pressure defense, too.



> Anyways good game, but when the bulls switched to zone defense we were in trouble.


That's what always happens. We can never do anything against the zone. That needs work.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He probably hasn't been as effective lately because of his injuries. Armstrong's not going to be able to play 30+ minutes per night if Tinsley's out, so we do need him to play. Dunleavy and Daniels don't cut it.


nah hes been ineffective long before the Dallas game where he got injured. Army is good for 15-20 minutes a game and Daniels, Dunleavy, Greene and Mcleod can split the other minutes. Tinsley is a PG who shoots alot (and misses alot) and there just isnt enough shot to go around for everyone. 



> That's what always happens. We can never do anything against the zone. That needs work.


 True. We need reliable outside shooting.

Some other things I was wondering: Foster? I saw him make a pretty long J in the third otherwise he only played 13 minutes.. My connection was unstable so I didnt get a chance to see Ikes few minutes on the court. How did he look?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Auggie said:


> nah hes been ineffective long before the Dallas game where he got injured.


He was injured long before that game.



> Army is good for 15-20 minutes a game and Daniels, Dunleavy, Greene and Mcleod can split the other minutes.


Daniels and Dunleavy are turnover machines at the PG, Greene can't play offense effectively, and I have no idea about McLeod. Without Tinsley, that leaves the worst PG rotation in the entire NBA, by far.



> Tinsley is a PG who shoots alot (and misses alot) and there just isnt enough shot to go around for everyone.


We have enough shots to go around now that we traded our 2nd and 3rd best scoreres for role players. 



> My connection was unstable so I didnt get a chance to see Ikes few minutes on the court. How did he look?


Nothing special. He made a beastly move which would've been a basket and the foul, except Dunleavy got an offensive foul before it. I think he grabbed two nice rebounds, but that was it.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Tinsley is still my number 1 PG. And yes, he needs to improve his shooting.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He was injured long before that game.


 Are you talking about that chronicly "sore lower back" thing? Thats not an injury, thats just comes along with the Tinsley package.



> Daniels and Dunleavy are turnover machines at the PG, Greene can't play offense effectively, and I have no idea about McLeod. Without Tinsley, that leaves the worst PG rotation in the entire NBA, by far.


 Tinsley doesnt make us better. Oriene sucks I give you that, but he is ok as a third string PG. Dunleavy looked great on the point against the bulls, good help D, good decision making in general. He and Marquis played very well as our back court together in the first half and would have gotten more minutes together if Darrell Armstrong didnt play like Superman.



> We have enough shots to go around now that we traded our 2nd and 3rd best scoreres for role players.


And you want Tinsley to take them? He'll give you 12 points off 17 shots.

Going back to what I was talking about, Foster only played 13 minutes yet we outrebounded the Bulls with a Ben Wallace. I love Jeff but to get good pieces you have to trade good pieces...and Foster seems to be expanable now. Tinsley + Foster for a decent PG?


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Foster definately cannot be traded. He is our most energetic player and often times, you can't depend on Murphy to rebound for you. Can Murphy replace Foster night-in and night-out? I don't think so. Foster has his place on our team, especially since if you trade him, it will be David Harrison for us up next.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Wayne said:


> Foster definately cannot be traded. He is our most energetic player and often times, you can't depend on Murphy to rebound for you. Can Murphy replace Foster night-in and night-out? I don't think so. Foster has his place on our team, especially since if you trade him, it will be David Harrison for us up next.


I think in our perfect world, Foster will be a backup, and if he brings some much needed part, then you can not just sit back and not do the deal. But i do agree, keeping Foster would be start but at the same time, as the saying goes, to get something you gotta give something.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacersthebest said:


> Tinsley is still my number 1 PG. And yes, he needs to improve his shooting.


On the current team, he is the #1 PG... i agree with you.

But, he's not good enough to be a #1 on a good team and if we're going to make a serious run, he needs to be replaced, but the replacement is not currently on roster, so it means we'd need to make a deal. If their unable to make any deals, then yes, Tinsley is our best option by far so we might as well all get behind him because we're a better team with him then without him.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Auggie said:


> Are you talking about that chronicly "sore lower back" thing? Thats not an injury, thats just comes along with the Tinsley package.


In Tinsley's defense, before last night's game he was the only Pacer to start every game so far this season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good win, just too :curse: bad that I didn't get to see it, especially since it was free.....Congrats Best for winning as well....:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Good win, just too :curse: bad that I didn't get to see it, especially since it was free.....Congrats Best for winning as well....:cheers:


Thanks man, you were so close :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Auggie said:


> Are you talking about that chronicly "sore lower back" thing? Thats not an injury, thats just comes along with the Tinsley package.


I've never heard of Tinsley having a lower back injury before. It's just been random injuries in his knees/arms.



> Oriene sucks I give you that, but he is ok as a third string PG.


He sucks on offense,and without Tinsley, he's the backup.



> Dunleavy looked great on the point against the bulls, good help D, good decision making in general.


He could not handle the slightest pressure from the Bulls' guards.



> And you want Tinsley to take them? He'll give you 12 points off 17 shots.


It depends on how he's playing. Sometimes he plays better than Jermaine O'Neal and should, and others he should just lay off the shots and try to set up Granger, O'Neal, Daniels, and Dunleavy.



> Going back to what I was talking about, Foster only played 13 minutes yet we outrebounded the Bulls with a Ben Wallace. I love Jeff but to get good pieces you have to trade good pieces...and Foster seems to be expanable now. Tinsley + Foster for a decent PG?


We need Foster to maintain a good rebounding team, which helps us with our fast break, since our offense is ****.


----------

